# How low can a PAX go in ratings?



## Candy Land (Jul 10, 2015)

I've seen rating as low as 3.8 for pax. So my question is whats the lowest rating for pax until they are removed from the system?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

1*
The lowest rating possible, mathematically.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Until they're removed? They don't remove any Pax for low rating. Only removed for serious misconduct, but then the suspended rider just signs up again with a clean 5* record with another email and gets a free first trip as well!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*UK Journalist Claims He's The First Uber User With A 1-Star Average Rating*
*http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-1-star-ratings-2014-12*


----------



## Candy Land (Jul 10, 2015)

Wow so it's basically pointless to rate a pax.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Uber doesn't care who they put in your car. If you're stupid or desperate enough to pick up low rated passengers, Uber laughs at you behind your back and celebrates the fact that they have another sheep making them rich.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

It's not pointless to rate a pax to the extent that you are signaling to other drivers that the pax is undesirable.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Rating your passenger is Uber's way of making the driver feel like they have some control. Since they never punish riders, it's ratings are a joke. More Uber mind **** games they play with their ratings. ....oh shit, my rating dropped yesterday. I gotta go drive to try to get my rating up.


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *UK Journalist Claims He's The First Uber User With A 1-Star Average Rating*
> *http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-1-star-ratings-2014-12*


Article says that drivers can be deactivated if rating is a 4. Not my experience with Uber. Less than 4.6 and they deactivated me.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Candy Land said:


> Wow so it's basically pointless to rate a pax.


Uber won't remove them from their system like they remove drivers.

But you can remove them from your business.

Set your own bar for what rating you will accept and what rating you won't accept. If your bar is 4.3, then don''t accept request from those rated 4.2 and below. Either let the ping expire so it goes to the next closest driver (and it will hit your acceptance rate), or do a quick cancel so it goes to the next closest driver (and it will hit your cancelation rate). But don't do a slow cancel as this will result in the pax request ending in a cancel on their end too. They will have to resubmit a request and could potentially complain about you canceling on them. Quick cancels do hit your cancelation rate, but unless pax are complaining about you it flies under the Uber radar, at least for now.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

SpecialK said:


> Article says that drivers can be deactivated if rating is a 4. Not my experience with Uber. Less than 4.6 and they deactivated me.


Most reporters have very little actual knowledge about the internal workings of Uber. And when they inquire about specific issues, they very rarely get a straight, truthful answer from Uber's PR/Media people.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

RainbowPlate said:


> It's not pointless to rate a pax to the extent that you are signaling to other drivers that the pax is undesirable.


Drivers still need to accept most of their calls or face consequences for that. As a driver, I've seen the best at their best and the best at their worst. I've seen the worst at both their best and worst too. Some people are a pain in the ass all the time. Not all of them. Drivers have their good days and bad.

With Uber, from a driver's standpoint looking at a pax's rating, they are setting you up to fail. There is nothing qualitative. It is purely quantitative and subjective (no different). You have zero to go by of any value. I could care less if someone is a 4.3 if it simply means they're a bit of a dick. I'm not there to met a new Facebook friend. I have never heard mention of guidelines, just vote as you please, it all come out in the wash.

In the taxi world, I can refuse any pax, but I need to have a good reason then and there: Hey sorry, I'm not going there, that guy refused to pay me last time, I had to call the cops, he was abusive.... whatever, it just has to be real and you don't have to serve that guy.

There is no ****ing around with a meaningless rating system that has no meaningful metric.

Ever notice how drivers apply the same standard to pax that Uber holds them to? "No way I'm picking up a pax lower than a 4.6" Why? I know why Uber chose 4.6, 90% of the drivers who work fall above that line. I get that, I just don't think it means what they claim.

Why do drivers so often mention holding pax to a 4.6 standard? Why wouldn't they be voting more responsibly for one? It's all a joke.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Drivers still need to accept most of their calls or face consequences for that.


There are no longer any consequences. The 4.6 / 80% / 90% rules are dead (or nearly dead) from fear of the "employee versus contractor" debate. My acceptance rate with Uber is less than 50%, and with Lyft is less than 20%.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

RainbowPlate said:


> There are no longer any consequences. The 4.6 / 80% / 90% rules are dead (or nearly dead) from fear of the "employee versus contractor" debate. My acceptance rate with Uber is less than 50%, and with Lyft is less than 20%.


As it should be. Fact is, any time a driver gives up a call, he is passing on money. Generally you only make money of you are running pax from A to B. I could never quite understand Uber's implication that drivers were turning down calls as if it was just for kicks. As a driver, you want to run a damn call and you don't want to drive all over creation to get one. Another problem with the rating system is that one could easily assume that a lower rated pax is likely to rate a driver rather low as well. I would guess drivers make that assumption and it would be hard to blame them for drawing that conclusion.

It's a bullshit system. Someone on this thread suggested it was to motivate drivers to drive more in order to raise their average. That probably is so. Clearly, it is all about manipulation and has little to do with actual quality.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

RainbowPlate said:


> There are no longer any consequences. The 4.6 / 80% / 90% rules are dead (or nearly dead) from fear of the "employee versus contractor" debate. My acceptance rate with Uber is less than 50%, and with Lyft is less than 20%.


I wouldn't be too sure of that...


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

It would be interesting to see what would happen if pax had their ratings curved based on how they rate. For example, say a particular pax's ratings would not count for or against any driver until that pax had taken X number of rides or given X number of ratings. Uber would record the ratings and not apply them until they could apply a curve to the pax's ratings as a hole, they would look at the distribution of that pax's ratings. Some pax, they may never give a five star rating.

The idea would be that the ratings should be fairly evenly distributed. They could easily adjust and weigh a pax's rating of drivers based on their rating history. You just move the curve right or left.

That would be if Uber wanted the rating system do be helpful and not manipulative.


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

RainbowPlate said:


> It's not pointless to rate a pax to the extent that you are signaling to other drivers that the pax is undesirable.


^^^ THIS

I recently received an XL request at about 11:30p from a nightlife hot spot around here. The PAX had a 4.2 rating. I was more than 5 mins away, and I just didn't like the feel of it, so I let it pass. Almost immediately, I got another ping from a similar location. I knew there was a chance that it was just someone else in the group with a better rating (4.9), but took my chances on it.

When I showed up, I had been talking on the phone to the rider and he seemed like he was reasonable, but when I pulled up a crazy looking group tried to head to my car. As the door was opening, someone else walked up and shouted my name. There was some back and forth between PAX groups, and it was determined that the rowdy group was waiting on a "Carlos", which isn't me.

A nice, calm group of 3 got in my XL ride and we had a decent trip to two locations for ~$20 fare.

We started discussing the other group and the riders told me there had been an FSU pub crawl going on from 3p-12a and that the other group was lit and causing problems in the bar.

I have no doubt that the other group was my first ping, and I couldn't have been happier with passing on it for the 4.9 group. The rating of 4.2 combined with time and location were all I needed to bail on that one, and I appreciate the other drivers rating appropriately.

If that ride request had come from the suburbs or a downtown hotel early in the AM for a potential ride to work or the airport I would've taken it, but not at almost midnight from a bar in a party zone. In this case the rating system worked for me and might have saved me any number of problems.

EDIT: The original point of this post was that 4.2 was the lowest I have ever seen, previously never seeing below 4.6 rating.


----------



## Hondaguy7643 (Apr 18, 2015)

Candy Land said:


> Wow so it's basically pointless to rate a pax.


The rating of a pax is a way to warn other drivers "Hey this person isn't the greatest to have in your car, or to pick up for various reasons"

My experience with pax ratings has been pretty spot on. 4.7 and above are generally good. I've picked up a few 4.1 - 4.3 and there was a distinct difference. Rather they gave me the run around, weren't at my car in a timely manor, or just rude. Mainly it's making the driver wait to long, or just rudeness in general.

I won't pick up someone less than a 4.4 in general. If I'm on surge or a guarantee I'll go down to 3.5 but the lowest I've ever seen was 3.8...and that wasn't on surge or a guarantee so it was an automatic cancel. The important thing to keep in mind also is that cancelling doesn't necessarily hurt the acceptance rating if done correctly. There are other threads in the forum that discuss how cancelling doesn't hurt overall acceptance rating, but I can't think of exactly where right now.


----------



## KenR (Jul 29, 2015)

On the DC board somebody posted a screenshot of his ping from a rider rated 1.0 a couple weeks ago.

So, it is possible. Man that's a long string of 1.0 ratings from drivers. Nobody knows if anybody ever picked him up.


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *UK Journalist Claims He's The First Uber User With A 1-Star Average Rating*
> *http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-1-star-ratings-2014-12*


Haha.. the guy trying to get a 1-star rating has the name "Nimrod". That's great... and also cannot be real.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

iMakeTheMaps said:


> Haha.. the guy trying to get a 1-star rating has the name "Nimrod". That's great... and also cannot be real.


His name absolutely is Nimrod Kramer.


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

Candy Land said:


> I've seen rating as low as 3.8 for pax. So my question is whats the lowest rating for pax until they are removed from the system?


The training company that uber uses for drivers R3Z solutions does not offer an uber rider improvement course. So that should tell you something.


----------



## Uber_GSO (Aug 5, 2015)

RainbowPlate said:


> There are no longer any consequences. The 4.6 / 80% / 90% rules are dead (or nearly dead) from fear of the "employee versus contractor" debate. My acceptance rate with Uber is less than 50%, and with Lyft is less than 20%.


They still allow you to work for them both services I mean? I want to practice a surge method I had heard of but the acceptance rates is the only thing I can't get a straight answer from through Uber.


----------



## sk MM (Jul 27, 2015)

Yesterday night I got pax with rating 3.0 named Melissa. straight away I declined it. Less than 4.5 is no good and they give low ratings to drives. Not worth of my time and my car.


----------



## UberPlates (Jun 24, 2015)

If you want to see a low passenger rating, come down to Australia.
I'll place this thread here, you folks can decide if it's real or fake...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/melb...e-some-coments-from-riders.27696/#post-363349

You need to look at the picture that is attached to comments #6 and #7.
Apparently it's the real deal.

God help us all.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

I received a ping from a 3.3 early this week. I cried laughing & quickly canceled.


----------



## chicagoguyPHX (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm seeing more accurate ratings for PAXs lately!!!

PAX Star-Guide Survey

http://surveynuts.com/surveys/take?id=35588&c=305914465DDTT

Here are the results so far...

PAX tipped at least 10%: *Add four stars*
PAX tipped at least 20%: *Add four stars*
Trip Was Between $10.00 and $15.00:* Add One Star*
Trip Was Between $15.00 and $20.00:* Too Close to Call*
Trip Was Between $20.00 and $25.00:* Too Close to Call*
Trip Was over $25.00:* Add four stars*

PAX Offered You Sexual Favors And You Accepted Or Felt Stoked:* Too Close to Call*
PAX Offered You Something From The Store As PAX Went In To Buy Something:* Too Close to Call*
You Accepted The Offer And It Was Given To You:* Add four stars*
PAX Was An Overall Nice Person: *Too Close to Call*

You Helped With Luggage/Packages And PAX Didn't Tip: *Too Close to Call*

Trip Was Less Than $5.00:* Subtract one star (Only "one star"??? $5 minus safe rider, minus 20% =$3.20)*
Trip Was Between $5.00 and $10.00:* Too Close to Call*

Pickup/Drop Off In Shady Neighborhood: *Subtract 3 Stars*
Your Ride "Seemed" Like A Drug Run:* Subtract four stars*

PAX Was Belligerent:* Subtract four stars*
PAX Left Your Car Smelling Foul:* Subtract four stars*
PAX Offered You Sexual Favors And You Declined Or Felt Uncomfortable:* Too Close to Call*
PAX Didn't Enter A Destination: *Subtract one star*
PAX Made You Wait 3+ Mins Before Getting In You Car: *Too Close to Call*


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Hondaguy7643 said:


> The rating of a pax is a way to warn other drivers "Hey this person isn't the greatest to have in your car, or to pick up for various reasons"
> 
> My experience with pax ratings has been pretty spot on. 4.7 and above are generally good. I've picked up a few 4.1 - 4.3 and there was a distinct difference. Rather they gave me the run around, weren't at my car in a timely manor, or just rude. Mainly it's making the driver wait to long, or just rudeness in general.
> 
> I won't pick up someone less than a 4.4 in general. If I'm on surge or a guarantee I'll go down to 3.5 but the lowest I've ever seen was 3.8...and that wasn't on surge or a guarantee so it was an automatic cancel. The important thing to keep in mind also is that cancelling doesn't necessarily hurt the acceptance rating if done correctly. There are other threads in the forum that discuss how cancelling doesn't hurt overall acceptance rating, but I can't think of exactly where right now.


4.4 is you lowest mine 4.7 I stop picking bad rated passangers and when I did that my rating went up


----------



## cedebaby (Sep 6, 2015)

How do you see a pax rating before pickup?


----------



## uberbrissy91 (Aug 14, 2015)

The lowest possible.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

uberbrissy91 said:


> The lowest possible.
> View attachment 16368


Must have got a 1 star on his first ride. Did you accept the ping? LOL You let 3/4 of the timer go


----------

